# Upcoming Stila



## trisha (Dec 5, 2006)

December
*Lipglaze Trios* (small 1.3ml size - relaunch)
Cool Trio - Graprefruit, Fig & Watermelon
Warm Trio - Vanilla, Brown Sugar & Apricot
UK RRP £25
*Lipglaze & Liner Sets
*Pink Set - Grapefruit/Pink
Nude Set - Brown Sugar/Mocha
Plum Set - Blackberry/Plum
RRP £20
*February
Stila Spring Garden
*Inspiration is that of spring garden...
The hues are rich but very dusty in tone and have a modern sheerness to them.
Sage and periwinkle are key shades of the collection and season
*Limited Edition Eyeshadow Trios
*Blues, pinks and greens, each in a satin jewellery box
RRP £20
*Limited Edition Kajal Eyeliners *(to match each palette)
Rose Quartz
Silver
Aquamarine
RRP £13
*Limited Edition Convertible Cheek Duo
*Lillium/Gerbera
RRP £17
*NEW Plumping Lipglaze
*3 shades - Vanilla, Cherry & Berry Mint
RRP £17
*March
Plumping Lipglaze
*Key ingredients/benefits:
Cool Act 10 - for fresh invigorating feel & scent
Maxi Lip - naturally occurring peptide helps increase lip volume, reduce surface folds & improve hydration
Vitamin E - to protect lips against effects of free radicals
Camellia Oil - high in oleic acid to moisturise lips
Hydrogenated Polybutene - mineral oil to provide unprecedented shine
Minty flavours - to differentiate from existing Lipglaze
6 pastel shades in minty flavours packaged in a shorter chunky flow thru pen
Vanilla, Cherry, Berry Mint, Melon, Citrus & Mint Minty (names TBC)
RRP £17
*April
All Over Glow* (universal warm peachy shade with highlighter of ultrafine powder that warms whilst adding the right amount of colour to all complexions*)
*Peachy Keen
RRP £20
*May
Get Sun Kissed
Limited Edition Eye Trios (with sundial design)
*Acapulco, Mazatlan, Vallarta
RRP £20
*New Sun Bronzing Powder SPF 15
*2 new shades now with SPF15
RRP £18
*New Shimmer Dry Oil
*contains macademia and kukui nut oil for moisturisation
replaces Sun Gel Body
RRP £18
*Limited Edition Cheek Colour Split Pan
*Quaint/Coral (packaged in aluminium compact with clear lid)
RRP £15
*Limited Edition Lipglaze
*Spiced Rum, Pina Colada & Daiquiri
RRP £15
*June
Multi Effect Mascara
*New formula with the ability of doing it all - almost 3 times the size of our existing mascaras!
volumizes, lengthens & curls all in one formula
available in Black & Brown
unique brush applicator designed for a dramatic eye opening effect
RRP £15 (tbc)
*July
Mandarin Bloom EDP & Colour Story (Selfridges & BT Exclusive)
*a new fragrance and baked colour story
EDP Fragrance - light, crisp, sweet, citrus fragrance with notes of mimosa & yuzu fruit (30ml)
*Limited Editon Baked Eye Trios
*peachy brown trio and kitten based trio
RRP £15
*Limited Edition Baked Cheek Colour
*Warm/Quaint
RRP £15
*Limited Edition Lipglaze
*Warm pink (name TBC)


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 5, 2006)

thanks trish


----------



## noteventherain (Dec 6, 2006)

good to know!  and I'll finally be able to afford some of it! *does a happy dance*  thanks, trish!!!


----------



## stephbunny (Dec 6, 2006)

yay!! love stila. they are so fun & pretty. i'm excited about the new LE eyeliners


----------



## trisha (Dec 6, 2006)

i want it all! LMAO!


----------



## trisha (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## iheartcolor (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks Trisha!  I am sooo excited now!  I can hardly wait!!  Will any of these be specifically for the UK?  I live in the US and don't want to be too sad if something won't be here...


----------



## trisha (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartcolor* 

 
_Thanks Trisha! I am sooo excited now! I can hardly wait!! Will any of these be specifically for the UK? I live in the US and don't want to be too sad if something won't be here... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

all should be released globally! x


----------



## looooch (Jan 1, 2007)

so the baked products aren't going to be available everywhere...oh no


----------



## whisper2scream (Feb 24, 2007)

Glad to see other Stila fans.  Thanks for the comprehensive list!


----------



## princessami (Mar 27, 2007)

I can't wait to see the Kitten based trio!!


----------



## SHARKIA (Mar 27, 2007)

WOW THANKS


----------



## charismaticlime (Apr 27, 2007)

I just saw the new collection for the month up on Sephora, and man do those eyeshadow trios look hot!  I just wish it wasn't so large,  cause I can barely put a dent in my regular MAC eyeshadows.


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Apr 27, 2007)

Quaint/Coral blush duo, is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 27, 2007)

Any pictures?

I got the one pictured below.


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_Any pictures?

I got the one pictured below._

 


Do you like it?


----------



## Ernie (May 4, 2007)

I saw the new trios today, but for the first time I did'nt like the texture. Normally I love the textures of Stila shadows. out of the three sets, the one with the green had the best texture.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 4, 2007)

The trios look pretty, but the colors are pretty pedestrian.  I think I'm going to pass.  I wish Stila would introduce some more pan shadows into their permenant collection...


----------



## charismaticlime (Jun 20, 2007)

I can't wait till July for the Mandarin Bloom collection! So far this year's line of MSFs from MAC have been disappointing, so I hope Stila is far better!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_Any pictures?

I got the one pictured below._

 
Honestly, NO.  It's a shame because the design & packaging are so pretty, but on me I saw no color just a bunch of shimmer (it doesn't look very shimmery in the pot).


----------



## star07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Any news on upcoming fall collections?

ETA: I found some pictures on MUA --
http://www.makeupalley.com/m~59965411


----------



## littlemitzik (Aug 1, 2007)

Ooh, nice pics! I think the only one I'd be interested in getting though is the blue/green one, all the other colors just seem like repeats. I really wish they would create some new colors and keep them around for awhile. Nothing overly MAC-ish, since they are Stila, but something that's a bit different than what they've done in the past.


----------



## star07 (Aug 3, 2007)

They're up on the Stila website now. 
http://www.stilacosmetics.com/shop/category/210


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 3, 2007)

The look very nice, but I have never been able to get into the Stila palettes because the blushes are always too light for me.  Oh well, more money to save.


----------



## martygreene (Aug 4, 2007)

I wonder how similar the two warm ones are to the OOOOLD sage and peach palettes of similar design, back from the days of the super-crumbly palettes? I love those two, and still have them. If these are too similar, I'll have to pass, though I'm very into supporting the new non-EL version of Stila as much as possible. Hrm.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeah, I want Stila to rebound.  They have fallen from glory, but I still love 'em.


----------



## Taj (Aug 6, 2007)

Stila has closed all counters here in Hong Kong, but lucky I might check out the new collection @ Singapore this weekend !


----------



## paopao (Aug 6, 2007)

Lucky you! I asked today in strawberrynet if they were going to have the new fall collection, which I'm absolutely in love with, and they said they wouldn't.


----------



## misswillow (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_I wonder how similar the two warm ones are to the OOOOLD sage and peach palettes of similar design, back from the days of the super-crumbly palettes? I love those two, and still have them. If these are too similar, I'll have to pass, though I'm very into supporting the new non-EL version of Stila as much as possible. Hrm._

 
From what I can tell the shades in these ones are a bit cooler (esp. the green palette) and not as golden toned. They really didn't grab me, and I'm a green girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The blue/teal one though is absolutely stunning. It will probably look crap on me but I'm going to try and get my hands on it - the middle tealish shade is really gorgeous and unique for Stila


----------



## sweetmelissa (Aug 15, 2007)

I have purchased nearly EVERYTHING Stila for years now but I've got to say that I'm not feeling these palettes at all.  The colors look blah and the necklace agate thingies are gimmicky and silly imho.  Now I haven't seen these palettes in real life so maybe that will change my mind.  It just seems to me like Stila is flailing around right now trying to find their makeup identity.

I really wish Stila would get back to the basics of what made it great (for me anyway).  Beautiful and lasting shimmery eye shadows, sticky lip glaze, pretty blushes and awesome convertible colors.  

The last time they released new convertible colors was in 2003 (Lillium and Gerbera).  Ooops, I take that back, they released Fuschia since then I believe.  I'd buy new CC's in a heartbeat!  There are only around 12 all together and I can think of many new colors I'd like to have.  Imagine how gorgeous a line of metallic CC's would be for Fall, sheer metallics that could be worn alone or blended with other blush-gold, silver, copper, bronze.

I'm probably in the minority here but I miss the trios too, cardboard packaging and all.  A few months ago I got sent one that had been exclusively available in Asia (by Stila for a messed up website order) and it is beautiful, I wear it all the time.  The colors are gorgeous and not the same old Stila colors at all!  The eye shadow texture is lovely.  I WISH they did more of that type of thing here!


----------



## star07 (Aug 17, 2007)

Just read this on MUA (source):

According to today's Womens Wear Daily, Stila has a new CEO, Laurie McCartney, who is going back to the original Stila roots that Jeanine Lobell created back in the 90s. She is bringing back eye glazes in a pen, and revamping the formula, and calling it Eyelighter. She is bringing back the Stila girl to packaging, too. Also creating a lip and cheek stain called Cherry Crush, to debut for Spring 2008. They are also going back to creating eye shadows (YAY) and will release 56 new shadows for Spring 2008!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star07* 

 
_Just read this on MUA (source):

According to today's Womens Wear Daily, Stila has a new CEO, Laurie McCartney, who is going back to the original Stila roots that Jeanine Lobell created back in the 90s. She is bringing back eye glazes in a pen, and revamping the formula, and calling it Eyelighter. She is bringing back the Stila girl to packaging, too. Also creating a lip and cheek stain called Cherry Crush, to debut for Spring 2008. They are also going back to creating eye shadows (YAY) and will release 56 new shadows for Spring 2008!_

 
Oh Thank GOODNESS!  Stila has been so sad since EL dropped them and I was just hoping they would get back to what made them awesome.  They used to be so cutting edge in a wearable way (like the CCs although I can't wear most of them, and the AOS Powders were out well before BB's Shimmerbricks or even MSF).  And 56 eyeshadows!  I wonder if that includes shades in palettes and trios?  Probably so because I can't imagine any company releasing 56 new singles permenantly.  Either way, I'm excited!  Stila's eyeshadow formula is the best I've ever tried I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 their shadows!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 18, 2007)

56 is a gigantic number of shadows to release at once, but I have to say it's exciting. They do have good stuff


----------



## silverbelle282 (Aug 19, 2007)

well this is very exciting! i'm glad i looked stila up here and found this out!!! i actually have wanted to have something stila for a very long time. i had been watching their collections this year, and i even tried out the spring eyeshadow trio's (in the teals and the mauves palettes) and NONE looked good on me. i recently actually purchased "the perfect face kit." i love this bad boy and you can get it at sephora for only $45. it comes with kitten eyeshadow (which to me is like retrospeck, with a better formula), a mini black smudgepot, a brush, a convertible color, a mini mascara, and a full sized lip glaze. so far, i'm in love. i can't wait for their new stuff!!!


----------



## lian_qiu (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star07* 

 
_Just read this on MUA (source):

According to today's Womens Wear Daily, Stila has a new CEO, Laurie McCartney, who is going back to the original Stila roots that Jeanine Lobell created back in the 90s. She is bringing back eye glazes in a pen, and revamping the formula, and calling it Eyelighter. She is bringing back the Stila girl to packaging, too. Also creating a lip and cheek stain called Cherry Crush, to debut for Spring 2008. They are also going back to creating eye shadows (YAY) and will release 56 new shadows for Spring 2008!_

 
56 shadows!!! I can't wait


----------



## star07 (Sep 9, 2007)

just found this link on MUA about stila upcoming holiday stuff:
http://members3.boardhost.com/hhenggeler/msg/1188675819.html

[FONT=verdana, arial][FONT=verdana, arial]*Stila Holiday 2007*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=verdana, arial][FONT=verdana, arial] Posted by Heather on 9/1/2007, 3:43 pm
[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, arial]  Not as overwhelming which may be a good thing-

[/FONT][FONT=verdana, arial]Dazzle and Dream[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, arial]Gift of Glow, Bronzing Set- $45-includes Stila Sun Bronzer, Baked Shadow trio in Gold, Brown Sugar lipglaze, Deluxe Smudge pot in brown and mini liner brush[/FONT]

[FONT=verdana, arial]Best of Stila, Gift of Glamour- $60- Shadows in Kitten and Barefoot Contessa, illuminated TM, mscara and LE glaze in Fruit Cake (a rosy golden mauve)[/FONT]

[FONT=verdana, arial]Gift of Glaze- $28 includes two LE shades- Nutmeg spice (golden rosy peach with nutmeg flavor) and Candy Cane (sheer golden red with candy cane flavor) and Grapefruit, Apricot, Vanilla and Brown Sugar[/FONT]

[FONT=verdana, arial]Deluxe Palettes- $34  two-[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, arial]Guinivere- champagne, warm shimmery gold, warm shimmery golden brown shadows, warm golden peach blush, apricot lipcolor[/FONT]

[FONT=verdana, arial]Scarlett- cool soft pionk, silvery rosy p ink, shimmery pink grey shadows, shimmery mauvey pink blush and grapefruit lipcolor[/FONT]


----------



## wild child (Sep 10, 2007)

I wish Stila would be more creative and come up with something new during the holidays. The deluxe sets sound just like last years. And a bronzing set in the winter? Wouldn't it make more sense to come out with that in the summer? The only thing I might pick up is the gift of glaze since I don't own any lipglazes.


----------



## misswillow (Sep 11, 2007)

I ended up getting the Laguna palette...and love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As with the palettes of old, the shadows are a beautiful texture and well pigmented. The thing I love about this is also that the colours are a bit more unique than most of the recent Stila palettes - the mid teal-ish blue is particularly stunning.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star07* 

 
_Just read this on MUA (source):

According to today's Womens Wear Daily, Stila has a new CEO, Laurie McCartney, who is going back to the original Stila roots that Jeanine Lobell created back in the 90s. She is bringing back eye glazes in a pen, and revamping the formula, and calling it Eyelighter. She is bringing back the Stila girl to packaging, too. Also creating a lip and cheek stain called Cherry Crush, to debut for Spring 2008. They are also going back to creating eye shadows (YAY) and will release 56 new shadows for Spring 2008!_

 
I actually bought more stila before EL took it over.  Since EL had it, they had too many collections and just seemed to have the same old colors.  Too many palettes too.  I liked the single colors better.  Stila always had eyeshadow singles in colors you didn't see everywhere.  So I for one am so excited that Stila is going back to it's roots.  I can't wait.


----------



## iheartcolor (Sep 25, 2007)

Can someone tell me what this trio is, where it was sold?  I think I love it, but I would rather see it in person first.

Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stila-Eye-Shadow...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## iheartcolor (Sep 25, 2007)

Can someone tell me what this trio is, where it was sold?  I think I love it, but I would rather see it in person first.

Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stila-Eye-Shadow...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## iheartcolor (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry 'bout the double post!  Silly computer!


----------



## redbaronsg (Sep 25, 2007)

This is actually a custom palette. Nordstrom had a 3pan of the month a couple of years ago and this was the June palette if I remember correctly. They sold for $8 and came empty.  However, they had a "look" for each month with items sold separately so maybe this is one created for that person. Or else they collected the empty palettes like I did and then added pans to it.  I think there are some of the other monthly 3 pans for sale also.
HTH





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartcolor* 

 
_Can someone tell me what this trio is, where it was sold? I think I love it, but I would rather see it in person first.

Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stila-Eye-Shadow...QQcmdZViewItem_


----------



## iheartcolor (Sep 26, 2007)

Well, I ask 'cause I saw about 6 of the exact same palette (from all different sellers) and was hoping I didn't miss out on any limited editions!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 26, 2007)

*~*The only thing I will probably buy is the gift of glaze...I love their lip glazes!!*~*


----------



## star07 (Sep 27, 2007)

new stila information from youtube woman (if you have no idea what i'm talking about, same person from the 'barbie' thread just below):

she mentions (starts at around 9min/20s, if you're interested in listening)
- new formulations of eyeshadows
- new matte shadows
- new summer colors: no mention of colors
- new lipglaze flavors for holiday: spiced nutmeg, candy cane
- new foundations, maybe powders
- new sheer color + spf 30

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2Pd5GMOCv...elated&search=


----------



## iheartcolor (Oct 3, 2007)

Some of the holiday stuff is up on Sephora's site.  Bo-ring!

I actually *don't* want anything but the lipglosses - maybe.  I would rather the new shades come seperately.  

More $$ for MAC!


----------



## star07 (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartcolor* 

 
_Some of the holiday stuff is up on Sephora's site.  Bo-ring!

I actually *don't* want anything but the lipglosses - maybe.  I would rather the new shades come seperately.  

More $$ for MAC!_

 
I just put the Sephora stuff as a separate post right now, haha. I won't be buying things either, maybe the lipglaze set, only because I want to try out a couple of them. I wish they'd add other stuff, I would love to try out the Lip Glaze Sticks in a set. Or even have a new color of convertible color IN a palette, as opposed to the 3-eyeshadow/1-cheek color deal they always seem to have.


----------

